# MSI vs ASRock



## Thriliya (Jun 4, 2019)

So I changed my mind, Now I want to buy a quality B450 Motherboard for Ryzen 5 2400G. Based on overclock which one from below will be better? Please leave your brand bias and specify the reason

#MSI B450M Bazooka Plus --
#ASRock B450M Pro4 --

Note :: I don't care much about the look.

Thanks in advance for your valuable time and information.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 5, 2019)

VRM wise the the ASrock will probably be better for iGPU overclocking, for core they should be comparable.

Not really familiar with them BIOS wise and I haven't seen them in action


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 5, 2019)

The Asrock board has better SoC power delivery. Though in practice I doubt there will be any worthwhile difference.


----------



## Countryside (Jun 5, 2019)

+1 Asrock also there is a refresh board _B450M Pro4-F_  with a newer bios.


----------



## Bones (Jun 5, 2019)

The ASRock is better, MSI tends to use poor quality components such as for VRM's. It's not so much in how they set it up as it's the quality of the components it's made of. 
I will admit though if buying a lower tier piece you tend to get the cheaper stuff anyway no matter who's making it but at least I've never really heard of ASRock plagued with VRM failures which MSI has a well earned rep for, even with their flagship boards. 

Get the ASRock.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 5, 2019)

I have an ASRock b450 pro4 ATX....
I dunno if it's just ASRock in general or just this board but the BIOS is super basic.

I prefer MSI's BIOS layout more but that could be that I'm more used to them.
The Pro4 is a solid board for sure...
I don't have a single complaint with the performance and It runs my r5-1600 at 3925Mhz all day everyday.

Honestly tho... That is a very low end MSI board vs a mid -range ASRock.
So ASRock is my vote.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 5, 2019)

As rock all the way they used to be a budget brand but I find that they make the most dependable AM4 boards. I have had them all and As Rock has never let me down. You can also buy then with a MIR most of the time too.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Jun 5, 2019)

Asrock here too.  Head-to-head product lines usually Asrock have better component selection & less expensive with regular MIR offers (which are honored too!).


----------



## Countryside (Jun 5, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> I dunno if it's just ASRock in general or just this board but the BIOS is super basic.



BIOS is super basic and super easy to use thats the one thing i really like about ASrock boards


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Add another vote for the AsRock board.


----------

